# jams



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 24, 2010)

Type O negative, chevelle, corrosion of conformity, clutch, some perl jam, motley crue, blue traveler, johnny cash, stp. anything that im into ill listen to, no fake poser shit,


----------



## mikefwt (Dec 25, 2010)

*merry christmas, stp*


----------

